# Netbeans 5.0 mit Java 1.6 und Gtk



## miketech (27. Feb 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe hier Netbeans 5.0 und Java 1.6 Beta1 installiert. Nun wollte ich unter meinem Linux gerne mal Netbeans mit Java 1.6 und vor allem dem neuen Gtk Look and Feel testen. Ich habe Netbeans so konfiguriert, dass es Java 1.6 verwendet, was mir im About-Dialog auch bestätigt wird. Aber dennoch habe ich kein Gtk Look and Feel, sondern immer noch das bekannte Swing aus Java 5. Habe ich irgendwas vergessen? Oder gibts in der Beta1 vielleicht kein Gtk?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2006)

In früheren Versionen wurde das LAF für die IDE (das willst du doch, oder?) in einer Datei namens ide.cfg festgelegt.
Bspw. für das Metal LAF musste diese Zeile in dieser Datei stehen:


> --laf javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel


Wenn die beiden Minuszeichen zu beginn der Zeile entfernt werden, bekommt NetBeans automatisch das System-LAF.
Bei NetBeans 5.0 habe ich mir das noch nicht angesehen...


----------



## Caffè Latte (3. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

die Datei heisst jetzt "netbeans.conf" und ist im etc-Verzeichnis der Installation (jedenfalls unter Linux). Das ganze geht auch über die Kommandozeile:

/opt/netbeans-5.0/bin/netbeans --laf com.sun.java.swing.plaf.gtk.GTKLookAndFeel  --jdkhome /opt/jdk1.6.0

Geht wunderbar, sieht gut aus und ist subjektiv schneller.

Hoffe es hilft,

Caffè Latte


----------

